# Head down in canter



## Jazzy B (31 October 2011)

When my horse canters he puts his head right down and I mean right down it feels like his putting it between his knees its so far down, sometimes I can only see the front of the saddle.  His quite strong, and we have had a few debates about stopping but he always pulls up and he doesn't do anything nasty like buck.  Is there really any problem with this, is it just his way of going or does anyone have any ideas how to bring his head up?  I've never experienced anything like it before.  His ridden in a french link.


----------



## Nickijem (31 October 2011)

Not sure of a solution but my horse can do this too!  Its a bit like riding a camel sitting on top of a humpback  He generally does it when he's cantering on a hack and he isn't in front.  I have changed him from a french link snaffle to a hanging cheek snaffle with a french link and he seems a bit better as I find it easier to lift his head along with a sharp nudge from the legs


----------



## highlandponygirl (31 October 2011)

Might be worth getting his saddle checked, it might be that it is causing him discomfort and that tends to affect there way of going.


----------



## Jazzy B (31 October 2011)

def not his saddle his had a full MOT in that department lol x


----------



## Rebels (31 October 2011)

You could try a cheltenham gag (where the leather cheeks go through the bit rings) as that is the best type of bit to get them to lift their heads up. If he is young or hasnt done much cantering/galloping before then they tend to improve as their balance and strength improves.


----------



## Honey08 (31 October 2011)

I have a horse like this.  Sometimes its like being on a rowing machine at the gym when I go XC!

A cheltenham gag is good for times when she will really pull (xc in my case), but in general the only way to get her head up is to push the back end forward.  This feels very strange on a horse that is pulling, but the only way to get her to lighten is with a heck of a lot of leg..


----------



## quirky (31 October 2011)

It could be a sign of kissing spine. By putting the head right down, the back is stretched and the vertebrae are moved apart, therefore offering some relief if there is pain.


----------



## NeilM (31 October 2011)

H does this when he's very excited; either ridden or when tearing around in the field.

He usually only does it for a short way and then lifts his head up again, but the only way to get his head up is just the same as Honey08, and that is to put a lot of leg on and get him to drive from behind.


----------



## dappyness (31 October 2011)

Just a thought.... Could be wrong. It may be a balance issue. My youngster is just starting to canter and she always has her head down and I expect this to continue until she realises she had a back end!


----------



## dappyness (31 October 2011)

Just read thread properly - you said he doesn't get head up until you drive him from behind... Cantering on the forehand!


----------



## Tinypony (31 October 2011)

I think it's something to play with, maybe with help from a good instructor.  I lent my Arab to a friend for a clinic and he did this with her at canter, she thought she was going to get bucked off.  Once she sat up and back a tiny bit, and let him have more rein (he's used to being ridden on a casual rein like a western horse, but has also been ridden in a conventional contact) he just picked himself up and gave her a very pretty collected canter.

I think what I learnt was that although our instinct tends to be to do more of something, sometimes it's worth experimenting with doing less.


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (1 November 2011)

I ride a BWP that doe this: lots of leg and maintaining the contact, even if she's leaning so much I'm out of the saddle, she then gets the message and engages. Hope you find what works for you both 80)


----------

